# Suggestions



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey bunch got a general question for all ccw holders. Im currently in da process of becoming an LEO however in da mean time wanting to do armed security. Now my concern is not really liking the idea of carrying a standard issued weapon from a company or carrying just my personal pistol. So now im in the market for a pistol/ankle holster combo. Would prefer a semi-auto over a wheel gun but im open to suggestions


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bprince04305 said:


> Hey bunch got a general question for all ccw holders. Im currently in *da* process of becoming an LEO however in *da* mean time wanting to do armed security. Now my concern is not really liking the idea of carrying a standard issued weapon from a company or carrying just my personal pistol. So now im *da* market for a pistol/ankle holster combo. Would prefer a semi-auto over a wheel gun but im open to suggestions


Okay, I have to ask. Are you serious?


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes in serious about my question my apologizies if u consider it stupid, and the grammer, posting from a cell phone force of habit to type "da" instead "the".


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Not to be a male genital appendage, but I have to echo the above post. Law enforcement is a profession, and being an LEO means being a professional. Professionalism begins at home. 

Not saying this to criticize, but to let you know that the people who will interview you for an LEO position can tell who is a professional, and who is not. Funny thing is, the ones who are not professional often have no idea that they are not viewed as a professional. To them, poor diction or poor spelling or poor dress is the norm, and they think it's ok to be that way.

You probably already know this, but "im" has a capital "I" and an apostrophe in it. Sentences have periods at the end. If you start communicating correctly (written, verbal, or non-verbal), the habits you develop will translate to the things you do on a daily basis, and will enable the world and any potential employer to view you in a more positive light.

I know this post sounds critical, but I do not mean it to be as such. I hope you interpret it in the way it is intended, and it's intent is to see you have a better chance at becoming what you want to be.

PhilR.

p.s. get a Glock 26 or a Kahr MK9 or CW9....


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

By no means do i take what u said in bad context, especially considering it to be true. Like i said before posting from a cell phone so typing a post on it is a PITA. Thanks for ur response any suggestions on an ankle holster?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Does it have to be an ankle holster? I've never really liked the idea of them...too much movement, you either run the risk of you gun flying out, or it needs to be locked up so tight you'll never get to it in time. Granted, I've never used one...so I could be talking out my ass.

But what about a pocket holster? Throw a J-frame .38 spl in there, a Kel-Tec P3AT/Ruger LCP, or a pocket 9 from any of the good manufacturers?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If you decide to go with an ankle rig, the concensus in the past here has been with the Galco rigs. Galco is a forum sponsor, so you can click on their link at the top of the page... but they seem to have the best selection, and NEVER a question of quality. If you will be wearing daily it's about quality, not price...

I no ur pain postin via fone... lol That's why I use my office computer.

Jeff


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Man boy your lucky my job blocks anything remotely fun. lol. I ve heard nothing but good things about the galco holsters though. I ve seen some pretty reasonable prices on the web for them. Any place i should shy away from buying?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bprince04305 said:


> Man boy your lucky my job blocks anything remotely fun. lol. I ve heard nothing but good things about the galco holsters though. I ve seen some pretty reasonable prices on the web for them. Any place i should shy away from buying?


Just call Galco and order directly from them. That's what I do. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Now if only i figure out what gun to use. How good are keltecs, been reading up on them seems to be either you love them or hate them.


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't fear the Kel Tec, they are good guns. Check out the Section in the main section for some pics and comments... Decent info there. :smt023


----------

